# At my wits end



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 

Peppy got out again! Apparently some girl bought him back( I was at work) so that makes me think he has wandered which is bad.

I know everyone has offered me great advice but nothing is working! He gets walked frequently, he has another dog to play with, heaps of toys, I spend lots of time with him! What more am I meant to do? I just am at my wits end  

I buried BRICKS in his favourite places to dig. So what does he do? Digs NEXT to them! We cant afford expenive stuff like electric fences! And he cannot come inside. I know people probably look down on me for this but its just out of my hands!

:sad11: I am so frustrated! Everyone must think Im the worst owner in the world!! I wish he could talk and just tell me why he gets out so I can fix it!

I can see this ending in 3 ways and none of them good
1. He gets out and wanders and doesnt come back
2. He gets out and gets hit by a car
3. We have to give him away!

AHHH I just dont know what to do anymore! I am at my wits end

Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry you are having problems like this, have you tried putting a brick border around the whole yard? My Mom's German Shorthair has a fenced in area inside of out fenced yard, it also goes into part of the garage so he can get out of the sun/elements, he's just out there during the day when everyone is gone but maybe a double fence might help. I hope you can work everything up...None of those scenarios sound good


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I know this is kind of ridiculous, but how about paving your yard, or at least the perimeter? Or how about burying a portion of fenction underground. 

Can you explain why he can't be inside? Maybe we can help that situation more than the current one. There are few reasons I can think of where the dog can't be inside (unless you have someone in your house who absolutely insists he can't). If this is the case, perhaps (sadly) he does need a home where he can be safe, and spend time indoors with his owner.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

all i can think of is to build an outdoor kennel. the picture i included isn't exaclty what i had in mind for him, he'll need a top and concrete floor since he is an escape artist. also put a little dog house inside of it. and let him out of it and play with him whenever your there so he isn't confined all the time...it should be made as large as possible so he has plaenty of riim.they can be made cheaper than buying them. and worth the money if you want to keep your pet alive or even keep your pet. your lucky no one has reported him to animal control, youd be faced with fines and even the risk of having him taken away. i don't mean to be harsh but this can be serious. and chaining him in the yard is just disaster waiting to happen, please don't even consider doing that.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Well All I can advise is that if he has to be outside, getting a one of those lines he can be chained to but still have the freedom of running back and forth. I hate the idea of him being chained up, but if it is going to save him from a young death by getting hit by a car I would do that :?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

KJsChihuahuas said:


> Well All I can advise is that if he has to be outside, getting a one of those lines he can be chained to but still have the freedom of running back and forth. I hate the idea of him being chained up, but if it is going to save him from a young death by getting hit by a car I would do that :?


those lines are good as long as they can be watched while they are hooked up, i've seen a few dogs end up strangling themselves even on them while they were left unattended so it is still risky.... especially that he's a small dog.. maybe a "zip line" type thing attached to a harness would be better though?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

ilovesadie said:


> Can you explain why he can't be inside? Maybe we can help that situation more than the current one. There are few reasons I can think of where the dog can't be inside (unless you have someone in your house who absolutely insists he can't). If this is the case, perhaps (sadly) he does need a home where he can be safe, and spend time indoors with his owner.


 Her mum wont let him in the house, she has no say over it!

Cass I mentioned a zip line before why dont u try that and the outside kennel sounds good if mum will let u.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Puppet we must have been writing at the same time :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Kemo's mamma said:


> Puppet we must have been writing at the same time :lol:


lol


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Yh why not the outdoor sectioned kennel, like the one in that picture.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

If you can't build him a safe kennel, maybe you should consider doing the kindest act and look into re-homing Peppy. I know you must realize this, but chi's need human companionship and maybe Peppy is very lonely and desperate to find some.....This is not a accusation about your care of Peppy....I'm just concerned he is going to be injured or worse, on one of his escapes.


----------



## Kalrik (Apr 29, 2005)

It's unfair to keep him if he has to be outside all the time; chihuahuas are indoor dogs. Considering that he continously escapes youre taking a chance everyday that he won't get stolen or hit by a car.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

nabi said:


> If you can't build him a safe kennel, maybe you should consider doing the kindest act and look into re-homing Peppy. I know you must realize this, but chi's need human companionship and maybe Peppy is very lonely and desperate to find some.....This is not a accusation about your care of Peppy....I'm just concerned he is going to be injured or worse, on one of his escapes.


I feel exactly the same way. Something terrible and heartbreaking is bound to happen one of these days. A chi just isn't the right breed of dog for you, given your present situation. I feel very bad for you but also for Peppy.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

If your mom won't change her mind and allow you to have him inside at least part of the time, perhaps it would be best for him if he were rehomed. I know this is a difficult decision, but I know you love him and wouldn't want anything bad to happen to him. There are just so many dangers for a small dog roaming loose, not to mention that someone could very well stop and pick him up. 

This is in no way a reflection on your love of or care of your furbaby. There are circumstances that are just beyond your control right now.


----------



## vw3sarah22 (Jan 6, 2005)

i'm sorry to say this but i agree that chis need their people and need to be inside. they are small , kinda fragile dogs and outside can be harsh on them even on days we think of as "nice". re-homing him may just be the kindest, most loving thing you can do for him


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

> I know you must realize this, but chi's need human companionship and maybe Peppy is very lonely and desperate to find some.


He is in no way starved of human companionship. I spend time with him constantly and we have quality time together when we go for our walks. And believe me he is inside everytime my mum is out.

I know everyone is screaming 'Re-home' but there is a reason I dont want to do that besides the fact that I love him etc. The reason is Peppy has a problem! He is an escape artist and this is more then likely the reason he was in the pound in the first place. I dont want to just re-home him and have someone else give up on him. Of course I would make sure he went to a good home where they owner knew of and was willing to work with his problem but I cant be 100% sure they would keep there word.

I will be talking to my mum to *try* convince her (you dont know my mum!) about the enclosure and try find somewhere in the yard it could go.

What are zip lines? and what circumstances does it need? ie yard wise. We have a sorta 'L' shaped yard with a fair few trees and garden beds.

Ill be dipping into what little savings I have to take him to the animal behaviouralist, whom I will be ringing tomorrow. Im hoping it will only take one or two lessons to help him otherwise he will more then likely get re-homed. the sessions arent cheap and Im just a uni student on a minimum income.
[/b]


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023689&bmUID=1112886047536 

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023689&bmUID=1112886047554 

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023689&bmUID=1112886047736 

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023689&bmUID=1112886136876 



for a homemade one you take a clothesline and attatch the leash to it, this way the leash is up over them and it won't get tangled.



i know you love him and want whats best for him, but you have to do the right thing for him. if the shelter found out that he was escaping your yard regularly i think they would take him back, it happens around here all the time.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Well Let me point out that the out door kennel is a great idea, however if he is a digger then it wont work, he will just dig his way under it :? You will need to place it on a cement slab, if you don't have a cement part to put it on then you are going to have to lay a cement slab, and if you cannot do that then its not going to work :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

KJsChihuahuas said:


> Well Let me point out that the out door kennel is a great idea, however if he is a digger then it wont work, he will just dig his way under it :? You will need to place it on a cement slab, if you don't have a cement part to put it on then you are going to have to lay a cement slab, and if you cannot do that then its not going to work :wink:




yep, i looked for one that i had a vision of, chain link top, concrete floor ext but that is the only picture i could find  it gets a little pricey but when you weigh the pro's and cons, it pays for itself...


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I really really feel for you , but how come you had a chi ? they are not outdoor dogs or are you only with your mom for as short period ? lol sorry I dont know your circumstances but I will be thinking of you :wave:


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

ozzysmom said:


> I really really feel for you , but how come you had a chi ? they are not outdoor dogs or are you only with your mom for as short period ? lol sorry I dont know your circumstances but I will be thinking of you :wave:


Cause i saw him at the pound and felt sorry for him. I prefer little dogs and also didnt no much about chi's. Ive never classed chihuahua's as indoor dogs because Ive never looked at dogs that way and Ive grown up having all my dogs spend most of there time outside.

Im with my mum because I cant afford to live away from home just yet. Hopefully when I graduate uni next year I will look at moving out.

We do have a big cement slab in our yard! Ill talk to mum about the kennell thing.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i hope it works out for you cass :wink: and for peppy ofcourse ...that little devil :twisted: :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

I think he tries to get out because he is seeking companionship. Even if you do spend time with him, it's not like he's really part of the family if he has to live outside. Chis like to be your shadow every single minute they can be.

For less than $30 you can buy enough cement mix to border your whole yard, unless it's really huge.

But it, mix it yourself, wear HEAVY gloves and put it all around the edge of the fence.

This is backbreaking labor, but it's the way to go if your funds are limited. I did it once to make a fence safe for larger digging dogs and it worked.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I admit I agree that he is escaping because hes bored outside and wants companionship. I know you give him as much attention as you can but Chis are different from lots of other breeds. My Chi girl Amber follows me everywhere and asks to sit in my lap or be carried all day long. Unless I leave the house I am not without her basically touching me. She is practically an extension of myself. And I even often bring her with me when I leave the house.

Even if you can do the kennel thing..what about when it rains/snows/the sun beats down on him? If you decide you need to rehome him please contact a Chihuahua specific rescue.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I had that problem with my Rotti. I put a kennel up with 1 inch blocks from home depot around the inside perimeter. every week I went out and bought 10 more till it was a complete slab. she was a houdini if i ever had seen one he could open car doors and the gate. It stopped him. Although she was only in it to do her bz. I think that is much better then the zip thing if another dog gets on ya premises he is a sitting duck. i dont believe he will train with two lessons your best bet would be invest your money in a sure thing. the kennel and blocks Doesnt ya mom like furkids?


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

Ok Peppy is secure in the yard, we have put piping all under the fence. 

My wonderful, beautiful, heaven sent friend Victoria (Kemo's Mamma) is helping me finance wise with getting him to a behaviourilist.

And I know you all think so but I still dont believe it is companionship Peppy is looking for. Peppy is only part chi and he is not an affectionate human seeking dog (ask Victoria how many times Ive said that to her about him!) He takes no interest in me when he is inside with me. He actually frets because he is away from the other dog, Toby.

Im starting to think he is trying to get at birds. I was watching him the other day and he was eyeing off some birds across the road whilst trying to move a big log away from the fence.

So everyone please pray that the behaviourilst can help!! And thanks for all your advice. I may not always appear to be, but i do appreciate it.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh i hope this works!!!!!!!!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Do you know what mix he is other than the Chi part?


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I hope things work out for you and Peppy

Victoria- You are one wonderful person!!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I hope everything works out well for you and Peppy!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I sincerely hope that things work out for you and Pepe. It is obvious from your posts that you love him dearly. Keep us updated.


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone  I will defiinatley keep you updated.

And to the person who asked, no I dont know what he is crossed with.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Sounds good hope all works out


----------

